# Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch



## feivel (7. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mich mit dem Chef in meinem Gartencenter unterhalten weil ich gesehen habe das die alles mögliche unter Wasser in schwarzen Pflanzschläuchen pflanzen weil so die Abgrenzung Randbegrünung/Teich besser funktioniert . Der gute Mann schwört auf diese Dinger. Wer hat Erfahrung damit was dabei zu beachten ist oder wie eure Erfahrungen damit sind ?


----------



## Piddel (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

Hi,
vermutlich meinst Du (Name ? ) so etwas: http://www.velda.de/teichprodukte/boden__pflanzen/pflanzkorbe/plant_sock...wieder mal was neues...

Habe die Pflanztasche bzw. Pflanzkorb von dem Hersteller kürzlich ausprobiert und bin eigentlich zufrieden mit dem Material.  Der Pflanzschlauch wäre für mich eine Hilfe für die Bepflanzung einiger "Problemstellen" wo keine Körbe halten weil die dort wegrutschen.

Mal sehen - ausprobieren werde ich so`n Teil auf jeden Fall....


----------



## feivel (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

naja fast, die hatten das da in einem Stück. Hab jetzt in nem anderen Forum (sry fürs femdgehen):beten  den Tip bekommen
http://www.technische-netze.de/epages/63247132.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63247132/Products/1402
weil die in einem Stück sind und naja bei deinem Link fand ich den Preis den auch a bissl heftig da ist das schon eher passend für mich. Wer hat damit eventuell schon was angelegt?


----------



## mitch (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

Hi ?

die Pflanzschläuche sind echt ne gute Idee um an schwierigen Stellen im Teich zu pflanzen, fürs Gewächshaus wärs ja auch geeignet 

 - den Link muß ich mir mal merken


----------



## Piddel (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

Naja ...wer braucht schon 25 meter ? Da ist wohl beim Teichbau was schief gelaufen....
Mir hat bei dem Velda-Produkt das Material gefallen und als Klein-Teichler würde mir so ein Stück reichen für die Problemstelle.


----------



## feivel (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

Ich habs halt im Gartencenter so gesehen das den rundrum im Teich am Rand verlegt haben. Das sah sehr gut aus und ich will es halt genauso machen 
Ausserdem hab ich nen Bericht vom NDR über Tomatenanbau in Pflanzschläuchen gelesen und mit dem was ich übrig hab könnt man ja gleich nen bissl was probieren


----------



## lollo (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

Hallo,

na ja, vielleicht kann man mit solch einem Schlauch ja auch das Abrutschen von Substrat verhindern, oder das Substrat an bestimmten Stellen in Grenzen halten, zum Beispiel vor steilen Teichwänden.


----------



## Doc (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

DAS! wäre wirklich mal interessant  ... Schonmal jmd. versucht? Bei mir rutscht alles in die Tiefzone *grummel* ... aber nicht, dass das was neues wäre


----------



## Michael der 2. (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

Hi

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht aber da werden die Pflanzen denke ich in der Ausbreitung gehindert und entwickeln sich nicht gut.
Andere Befürchtung wären die Pflanzen, die sich mit Ablegern in der Erde ausbreiten, ob die den Schlauch nicht zerstören und auf Dauer das gleiche bewirken...


----------



## feivel (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

interessante Gedanken @ Michael. Dann könnte man doch auf der Seite die zum Rand geht doch mit Erde auffüllen und zur Teichinnenseite kann man durch den Pflanzschlauch das abrutschen nach innen verhindern.


----------



## nicki (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

Hallo, bei e..y gibt es die in verschiedenen Längen, ab 10m habe ich gesehen.


----------



## Stadtkind (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

Hallo,

hat´s inzwischen schon jemand ausprobiert ?


----------



## Stadtkind (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

Hat jemand Interesse an einer Sammelbestellung ?


----------



## Elfriede (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir alle Beiträge zum schwarzen Pflanzschlauch hier und auch im Internet durchgelesen. Interessante Pflanzmöglichkeit!

Mit Sand gefüllt kann ich ihn mir am Teichboden als Abgrenzung zwischen zwei verschiedenen Bereichen ( Schwimmteil/Pflanzenbereich) ganz gut vorstellen, eventuell mit wurzelnden Unterwasserpflanzen bestückt. Gestsaltungsmäßig ließen sich damit am Beckenboden sicher recht interessante Bereiche schaffen.

Ich habe mir jedenfalls so einen Schlauch für den Garten bestellt (kommt in 14 Tagen), aber sicher werde ich mit einem Stück davon auch im Teich experimentieren und dann über meine Erfahrungen berichten. Ich will nämlich versuchen Ludwigia und andere teichtaugliche __ Aquarienpflanzen  auf diese Weise in den Teich zu pflanzen.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## feivel (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

Hallo Elfriede,

wie schauts aus hast du was zum erzählen über dein Experiment mit dem Pflanzschlauch.
Ich bin grad am Erdbeerbeet planen .

Grüße Feivel


----------



## Elfriede (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

Hallo Feivel,

ich habe zwar tatsächlich eine 50m-Rolle von dem Schlauchmaterial  nach Paros mitgenommen, aber meinen Vorsatz damit zu experimentieren konnte ich nicht umsetzen, ich war zu sehr mit anderen Arbeiten im Teich beschäftigt. Auch im Garten habe ich den Pflanzschlauch noch nicht ausprobieren können, da es heuer auf Paros extrem trocken war und ich zur richtigen Pflanzzeit kein Wasser beschaffen konnte. Für einen nördlichen Garten, wo es immer wieder einmal regnet, kann ich mir eine Erdbeerpflanzung mit dem Pflanzschlauch gut vorstellen. Probiere es doch einfach aus.

Zur Befüllung des Schlauches steckst du am besten ein Stück 110 -150er Rohr in das offene Ende des Schlauches, das funktioniert recht gut, denn ich habe ein Stück Pflanzschlauch als Drainage mißbraucht und das Material auf diese Weise eingefüllt.  Heuer will ich den Pflanzschlauch aber auch in  seiner eigentlichen Bestimmung ausprobieren.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## feivel (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort Elfriede.

Grüße Feivel


----------



## feivel (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

kleiner Nachtrag: habs jetzt bei Amazon gefunden zu wie ich finde nem akzeptablen Ausprobierpreis 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00B4DV90C
Fotos kommen wenn der Boden soweit ist.:beten1


----------



## lotta (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

DANKE, guter tip


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

Hallo zusammen!

ich möchte das Thema mal aufgreifen, da ich auch damit liebäugle. (wollte schon ein neuen Beitrag aufmachen, aber es gibt ja zum Glück die Suchfunktion )

Dachte das wäre vielleicht eine gute Idee für Seerosen, da es da ja Diskussionen über das für und wieder von Pflanzkörben gibt...
Und so kann man das Substrat und die Seerose vielleicht unter Kontrolle halten? 

Wie sind die Erfahrungen hiermit:
http://www.technische-netze.de/epag...7132/Categories/"Unkrautvlies Pflanzschlauch" 

Vielen Dank für Rückmeldungen!

Ich habe von dieser Firma im übrigen den Filterstrumpf für die Drainageleitung verwendet und den fand ich richtig gut!

Gruß, Knut


----------



## feivel (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

Also ich finds gut. Habe damit weil ich noch was übrig hatte auch ne Runde um Teich verlegt bzw in der ersten Mulde um das Abrutschen der Erde zu verhindern. Fotos wären kein Problem nur man sieht den Pflanzschlauch nicht mehr 
Grüß Feivel


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

Danke Feivel,

Ich habe mittlerweile auch eine Stück damit bepflanzt und finde es recht praktisch.
So ein wenig kann man auf dem Bild im Album erkennen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/2521&pictureid=25763 

Im Frühjahr werde ich es sicher auch für weitere Pflanzungen verwenden - dieses Jahr ist die Teichpflanzzeit ja vorbei (wobei ich diese Woche im Baumarkt an den Restbeständen für 0,99 Euro nicht vorbei gekommen bin und noch was gesetzt habe - wird schon was überleben)

Viele Grüße 

Knut


----------



## lotta (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichgestaltung mit schwarzem Pflanzschlauch*

Hallo  ihr,
ich habe auch all meine Niedrigwasserpflanzen im Teich in Pflanzschläuche gesetzt.
Vor allem gerne folgende Variante:
 unten den Schlauch geknotet, weit genug abgeschnitten, mit Substrat gefüllt Wurzel rein,
 Substrat drauf und im Teich oder Bachlauf positioniert.
Allerdings denke ich nicht, 
dass diese Schläuche ,für die Kraft der Seerosenwurzeln geeignet sind.
Für alle anderen Pflanzen, super geeignet.


----------

